# Adjusting to Thyroid Hormone, How Long, Emotional Experience?



## Bobby22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the message board. Had a total thyroidectomy on July 8th, and it was discovered I had papillary thyroid cancer in both lobes and in my lymph nodes. I also have hashi's.

I felt really good (better than I had in years) for about three weeks post surgery and then I hit a wall I believe with my hormone balance. My endo has wanted me to jump up from 150 mcg of synthroid to 175. When I am on 150 I feel sluggish and tired with mild depression. After about 4 days on 175 mcg I feel nuts/crazy/etc!!! I have noticed I get very very anxious, my heart doesn't seem to be beating faster but it feels like it is going to burst I am guessing due to anxiety. My teeth and cheeks keep going numb, I also believe due to anxiety. My mind and thoughts keep racing and I have noticed I have been very quick to anger and irritability. I am also having insomnia and itchy skin on my arms and legs. My endo decided to have me take 150 5 days a week and 175 for 2 days (so 3 days at 150, 1 at 175, 2 more at 150, and then 1 more at 175). I my anxiety has gone down some, but I feel really off, physically, mentally and emotionally. Just very over emotional and stressed. I am aware it takes time.

I was wondering how long it has taken others after thyroidectomy to get hormones balanced out? Also wondering what kind of emotional and physical symptoms others experienced post surgery, through RAI, until reaching a balance point. I am aware everyone is different.

Also still waiting to have RAI, endo wanted to do it 6-12 weeks after and I am really stressed about it (I read 4-6 weeks). Just want to get it over with, going to thyrogen shots so do not have to go hypo thank goodness. Also have blood test this coming Tuesday so I should know more soon.


----------



## Bobby22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh also forgot to mention really bad muscle spams all over my body, and mild headaches.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it does sound like 175 was too much. What was your TSH on 150? Is your doctor testing your free t4 and free t3 too?

To answer your question directly, I was severely under medicated after surgery. It took about eight months to get things stabilized.


----------



## Lumpy (Mar 31, 2013)

It has been 4 months for me... I went from 150mcg for 3 months to 150mcg x 6 days and 200mcg x 1 day. Now to 5:2 days at 150mcg:200mcg. I am tending towards anxiousness most of the time. Of course, this year has been a nightmare and my stress level is incredibly high, but the hyper symptoms on top of that sure don't help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bobby22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the message board. Had a total thyroidectomy on July 8th, and it was discovered I had papillary thyroid cancer in both lobes and in my lymph nodes. I also have hashi's.
> 
> ...




You have had a tough time. Did you know about the cancer going in or did you learn about it through pathology after your TT?

I did not have cancer nor TT and for that I am grateful. I wanted to welcome you and assure you have plenty of posters who will be along to share experiences, offer support and hopefully some good advice!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm glad you asked this because I'm wondering too. Granted I had some complications, but post TT I was extremely emotional, which surely made a good first impression for my new Endo. I'm on 100mcg Synthroid. I also had terrible night sweats then would get cold and took forever to get warm again. Also I have had bad muscle spasms all over. All of these have gotten much better but some days they come back. Biggest issue now is the terrible internal thermostat. Glad to hear others have the same thing because no doctors told me what to expect.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Susie, it would be unusual (unless you are quite petite or have a very low activity level) for 100 to be your magic dose. Make sure you are getting tested every six weeks and make sure they are testing TSH, free t4 and free t3.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I found I felt "OK" quite quickly (a couple of months, perhaps) but to feel really good - that seems to take a lot longer. I started on 150, moved up to 175, then 200 then down again to 175. Never on the same dose for more than a few months!

It does appear to be an element of luck as well - there seems to be a perfect dose (and medication!) for everyone out there, it just depends how long it takes you and your doctor to get there. Personally, I'm not there yet, but it's not stopping me doing anything I want to do. I'd just like to feel really well...


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input Joplin. I'm getting them checked tomorrow since i have an appt anyway, so we'll see. The doctor did a weight calculation for me and said it comes out to 105mcg but I'll need more, I am not petite and when I'm well I work out pretty hard. Thanks for the heads up, I really feel in control for the first time! That's actually why I broke down with the doctor, there's something to be said for having this all validated after 10 years of being dismissed!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, by weight I should be on 112mcgs...I'm on 150mcgs. The weight thing is a good starting point, but it does not always = the right dose...or the right medication.

Its a process, for sure. And I absolutely appreciate how hard it feels now, but hang in there. Things will shake out in your favor and you will feel like yourself again soon.


----------



## dlparks (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a total thyroidectomy in Feb, 2013 (2 nodules pap ca). Does anyone have any issues with muscle twitches. Never had this before TT. I was extremely anxious about diag and operation and have had a lot of stress this past year re employment. Taking 100mcg synthroid / calcium levels normal. Wondering if this could be anxiety that's related to this.


----------

